# shipping carriage overseas



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i,ve no idea of costs but i suppose what youwant is a freight shipping firm that do the crossing regulsr,and always looking to fill a container to capacity, i think that would be your cheapest option


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I did get a quote from a company that ships cars and they quoted 5K and that seemed way to high


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea, but curious what the carriage is that makes you want to import it! Pics?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I did get a quote from a company that ships cars and they quoted 5K and that seemed way to high


you should have told them,they,ve got rocks in their heads


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> I have no idea, but curious what the carriage is that makes you want to import it! Pics?


Something like this badboy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Jimmy,
I was hoping you would comment on the pic I posted


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry for my ignorance,she definitley is a flash,and there will be some money sat there i,ve got a driving carraige but instead of the block brakes its got disc brakes and believe me if a horse thinks about going, i can stick it to the road like chewing gum on your boot.what would you use that one for?road driving or showing


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

just had a thought,if you buy that carraige i bet the crowd that sell it could arrange the cheapest shipping fee


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

churembeque if you type in carraige sales.com they have very good 2nd hand pheatons on their british sites but they also have an american outlet,they might be the ones to deal with


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It would just be for showing. I have been on that site and every other site. It is hard to find a full size spider with the full turn gear. Lots of pony ones for sale but not horse size


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

look at some of the polish carraiges,well made,and as good as any for showing,and better then most for the road


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

jimmy said:


> look at some of the polish carraiges,well made,and as good as any for showing,and better then most for the road


The polish ones weren't as traditional looking. I didn't like the seats.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice looking! Maybe you'll get lucky in finding one in the US, although I see you've been trying. Good luck!


----------

